# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  من رشتم انسانیه و میخوام تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی/ ریاضی

## nasser5190

سلام خوبید؟!
بی حاشیه میرم سر اصل مطلب!
من رشتم انسانیه  و میخوام تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی/ریاضی
ولی بینشون موندم سال سوم هستم از اولش قرار نبود بیام انسانی ولی مدیر ما بووووق
خلاصه!  :
1-تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی؟از نظر در امد میگم
*حفظی جاتم قویه!!چش نزن خخ
2-شهریه پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
3-دندانپزشکی چطور؟
خلاصه هر کمکی میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید که ممنون میشم!
من از عمومیای درسا نمیترسم از اختصاصیاش میترسم که کدوم برم!

----------


## artim

> سلام خوبید؟!
> بی حاشیه میرم سر اصل مطلب!
> من رشتم انسانیه  و میخوام تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی/ریاضی
> ولی بینشون موندم سال سوم هستم از اولش قرار نبود بیام انسانی ولی مدیر ما بووووق
> خلاصه!  :
> 1-تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی؟از نظر در امد میگم
> *حفظی جاتم قویه!!چش نزن خخ
> 2-شهریه پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
> 3-دندانپزشکی چطور؟
> ...


بازار کار هم تجربی خوبه هم ریاضی
شهریه ازاد پزشکی و دندان سالی 5-6 تومن
کلا هیچکس نمیتونه بگه تجربی خوبه یا ریاضی بستگی به خود فرد داره
رشته های ریاضی هستن که ماهی میتونی بالای صد میلیون دربباری
پس حکم قطعی نمیشه داد
رشته های مهندسی تا 30 هزارم دولتی میگیره 
اما رشته های پزشکی و دندان نهایت تا 3-4 هزار اونم ازاد و پردیس
انتخاب نهایی با خودته

----------


## artim

> سلام خوبید؟!
> بی حاشیه میرم سر اصل مطلب!
> من رشتم انسانیه  و میخوام تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی/ریاضی
> ولی بینشون موندم سال سوم هستم از اولش قرار نبود بیام انسانی ولی مدیر ما بووووق
> خلاصه!  :
> 1-تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی؟از نظر در امد میگم
> *حفظی جاتم قویه!!چش نزن خخ
> 2-شهریه پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد چقدره؟
> 3-دندانپزشکی چطور؟
> ...


اگه حفظیاتت خوبه انسانی رشته خوبیه
ظاهرا شما درامد واسه ات خیلی مهمه درامد وکلا و قضات هم خیلی خوبه اگه ادامه بدی رشتتو

----------


## Ali.psy

رشته انسانی رشته خوبیه رشته های حقوق و روانشناسیش خوبن.اگه بورسیه علوم قضایی بشی که چه بهتر.بر اساس علاقت انتخاب کن نه صرفا درامد عالی

----------


## nasser5190

> بازار کار هم تجربی خوبه هم ریاضی
> شهریه ازاد پزشکی و دندان سالی 5-6 تومن
> کلا هیچکس نمیتونه بگه تجربی خوبه یا ریاضی بستگی به خود فرد داره
> رشته های ریاضی هستن که ماهی میتونی بالای صد میلیون دربباری
> پس حکم قطعی نمیشه داد
> رشته های مهندسی تا 30 هزارم دولتی میگیره 
> اما رشته های پزشکی و دندان نهایت تا 3-4 هزار اونم ازاد و پردیس
> انتخاب نهایی با خودته


فضولی نباشه ولی میشه بگید کدوم رشته هاش 100م بالاتر میگیرن؟!!
راستش وکالت رو دوست ندارم ولی این تاپیک نظر سنجی هستش اگ مزایاش زیاد بود میزنم

----------


## artim

> فضولی نباشه ولی میشه بگید کدوم رشته هاش 100م بالاتر میگیرن؟!!
> راستش وکالت رو دوست ندارم ولی این تاپیک نظر سنجی هستش اگ مزایاش زیاد بود میزنم


رشته های عمران
رشته های بورسیه خاص و...
وکالت نباشه خب روانشناسی رشته خوبیه . دانشگاه علوم قضایی رشته های خوبی داره درامد قضات هم بالاست
رشته های ریاضی و تجربی باید ریاضی و فیزیکت خوب باشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

همین که حفظیاتت قویه بهترین گزینه ==>> انسانـــــــی

----------


## artim

اینو به یاد داشته باش یکشنبه یکساله نمیشه به پول زیاد برسی 
کسانی که درامدشون بالاست واسش زحمت کشیدند
من کاری با اقازاده ها ندارم کاری با اقلیتی که اقازاده هستند ندارم حرفم با 90 درصد اکثریته شما هر رشته ای بری ادامه اش باید بدی و کم کم به درامد بالا برسی
بهترین رشته ها مثل دندان هم یک شبه به درامد نمیرسه چه قبولی چه ادامه اش باید زحمت کشید و صبر کرد تا به درامد معقول رسید

----------


## Ali.psy

> اینو به یاد داشته باش یکشنبه یکساله نمیشه به پول زیاد برسی 
> کسانی که درامدشون بالاست واسش زحمت کشیدند
> من کاری با اقازاده ها ندارم کاری با اقلیتی که اقازاده هستند ندارم حرفم با 90 درصد اکثریته شما هر رشته ای بری ادامه اش باید بدی و کم کم به درامد بالا برسی
> بهترین رشته ها مثل دندان هم یک شبه به درامد نمیرسه چه قبولی چه ادامه اش باید زحمت کشید و صبر کرد تا به درامد معقول رسید


کاملا درسته.اونایی که درامد بالایی دارن واقعا با عشق وعلاقه درس خوندن زحمت کشیدن الکی نبوده تا تونستن به موفقیت برسن.شما هم با علاقت بری جلو وزحمت بکشی درامد خوبی خواهی داشت اقا ناصر

----------


## idealist

*فقط اگه قصد اومدن به تجربی داری صرف قبولی رو در نظر نگیر ، هر کدوم از رشته های رشته های تاپ تجربی رو قبول شی بعدش باید حداقل 6-7 سال زندگیت رو به طور کامل وقف اون رشته کنی تا تازه به دکترای عمومی برسی.*

----------


## nasser5190

ممنون از همه نظرات یه سوال دیگه ببخشید سرتونم درد اوردم
حسابداری---)کار در بانک منظورمه
بانکا بنظرم (فک میکنم)از رشته های تجربی ریاضی بیشتر بگیرن چون اونا ریاضیشون قویه و از انسانی کم بگیرن چون ریاضی در حد ریاضی تجربی نیست اگه پارتی در نظر نگیریم این فکرم درسته یا اشتباه فک میکردم!؟:yahoo (4): :Yahoo (100):

----------


## soheilp

تجربی انصافا قبولی توش خیلی سخته.ولی ریاضی اگه علاقه مند بشی واصولی کار کنی می تونی یه رشته خوب تو یه شهر خوب قبول بشی.

----------


## artim

> ممنون از همه نظرات یه سوال دیگه ببخشید سرتونم درد اوردم
> حسابداری---)کار در بانک منظورمه
> بانکا بنظرم (فک میکنم)از رشته های تجربی ریاضی بیشتر بگیرن چون اونا ریاضیشون قویه و از انسانی کم بگیرن چون ریاضی در حد ریاضی تجربی نیست اگه پارتی در نظر نگیریم این فکرم درسته یا اشتباه فک میکردم!؟:yahoo (4):


استخدام بانک که ازمون جدا داره و 99 درصد استخدام بانکی پارتی هست اون یک درصد هم با ازمون هست که ازمونشم انچنانی نیست




> تجربی انصافا قبولی توش خیلی سخته.ولی ریاضی اگه علاقه مند بشی واصولی کار کنی می تونی یه رشته خوب تو یه شهر خوب قبول بشی.



فرقی باهم ندارن شما رشته ریاضی هم که باشی دانشگاه و رشته خوب تا رتبه 2 هزار میگیره بالاتر که بری دانشگاه های ضعیف تر قبول میشی

----------


## pouria98

دوستان عزیز تمام مطالب رو گفتن الا یه چیز مهم رو ... یه چیز که از همه اینها مهم تره رو !!!
دوست عزیز عمومی ها رو میذاریم به کنار ، خودت اصلا (جثارتا) میفهمی چی داری میگی؟(بازم میگم دوست عزیز قصدم توهین نیس)
اختصاصی ها رو چطور میخوای برسونی؟ ریاضی رو ، فیزیک رو ، شیمی رو . ها ؟؟!!!
والا ما که سر کلاس بودیم هیچی نفهمیدیم چه برسه به شما که کلا میخوای از رشته انسانی و بدون هیچ امادگی قبلی کوچ کنی!
دوست عزیز من نمیگم میتونی یا نه اما فقط میتونم بهت بگم که کلی تو خرج میوفتی ، خوب راجبش فکر کن...

----------


## artim

> دوستان عزیز تمام مطالب رو گفتن الا یه چیز مهم رو ... یه چیز که از همه اینها مهم تره رو !!!
> دوست عزیز عمومی ها رو میذاریم به کنار ، خودت اصلا (جثارتا) میفهمی چی داری میگی؟(بازم میگم دوست عزیز قصدم توهین نیس)
> اختصاصی ها رو چطور میخوای برسونی؟ ریاضی رو ، فیزیک رو ، شیمی رو . ها ؟؟!!!
> والا ما که سر کلاس بودیم هیچی نفهمیدیم چه برسه به شما که کلا میخوای از رشته انسانی و بدون هیچ امادگی قبلی کوچ کنی!
> دوست عزیز من نمیگم میتونی یا نه اما فقط میتونم بهت بگم که کلی تو خرج میوفتی ، خوب راجبش فکر کن...


اینا همه بهانس 
طرف بخواد دکتر بشه بخواد رتبه زیر 100 بیاره با هم معدلی میتونه
همه چسبیدن به 25 درصد معدل گیرم که بشه 30 یا 35 درصد بازم نصف بیشترش هست
اما همه اون کمتره رو میخوان

----------


## soheilp

> استخدام بانک که ازمون جدا داره و 99 درصد استخدام بانکی پارتی هست اون یک درصد هم با ازمون هست که ازمونشم انچنانی نیست
> 
> 
> 
> فرقی باهم ندارن شما رشته ریاضی هم که باشی دانشگاه و رشته خوب تا رتبه 2 هزار میگیره بالاتر که بری دانشگاه های ضعیف تر قبول میشی


دوست خوبم اینطور نیست.شما مثلا بارتبه تا5000منطقه1 هم می تونی مهندسی توی دانشگاه های خوب مثل رشت یا جاهای دیگه قبول بشی.

----------


## artim

> دوست خوبم اینطور نیست.شما مثلا بارتبه تا5000منطقه1 هم می تونی مهندسی توی دانشگاه های خوب مثل رشت یا جاهای دیگه قبول بشی.


عزیز من منظورم تهران و دانشگاه تهران بود
بله میشه همون رشته رو توی شهرستان هم خوند حرفتون درسته
اما تهران کجا شهرستان کجا

----------


## pouria98

> اینا همه بهانس 
> طرف بخواد دکتر بشه بخواد رتبه زیر 100 بیاره با هم معدلی میتونه
> همه چسبیدن به 25 درصد معدل گیرم که بشه 30 یا 35 درصد بازم نصف بیشترش هست
> اما همه اون کمتره رو میخوان


برادر من اصلا حرفی راجب تاثیر معدل زدم؟!!! :Yahoo (77):  :Y (475): 
منظورم خوندن کل کتاب های سال دوم و سوم بود ، یعنی فارق از معدل(که من اصلا راجبش حرفی نزدم) مثلا چطور میخواد فیزیک 2 و 3 رو بخونه و تست بزنه؟
نمیگم نمیشه اما کاری که ایشون میخواد بکنه بسیار هزینه بر هست در دراز مدت

----------


## artim

> برادر من اصلا حرفی راجب تاثیر معدل زدم؟!!!
> منظورم خوندن کل کتاب های سال دوم و سوم بود ، یعنی فارق از معدل(که من اصلا راجبش حرفی نزدم) مثلا چطور میخواد فیزیک 2 و 3 رو بخونه و تست بزنه؟
> نمیگم نمیشه اما کاری که ایشون میخواد بکنه بسیار هزینه بر هست در دراز مدت


برداشت سوء نشه بنده موافق حرف شمام
پست ام واسه بقیه بود که خودشون رو درگیر دیپ مجدد نکنن

----------


## soheilp

> عزیز من منظورم تهران و دانشگاه تهران بود
> بله میشه همون رشته رو توی شهرستان هم خوند حرفتون درسته
> اما تهران کجا شهرستان کجا


بله شما کاملا درست میگید.ولی من منظورم از لحاظ شانس قبولی در مقایسه با تجربی هست.خودتون بهتر میدونید که برای پزشکی یا دارو تهران تو تجربی باید زیر200بود ولی ریاضی تا1000منطقه1 هم توی دانشگاه های تهران قبول میشه شد.یه دلیلش هم اینه که تعداد دانشگاه های فنی هم تو تهران بیشتره.

----------


## artim

> بله شما کاملا درست میگید.ولی من منظورم از لحاظ شانس قبولی در مقایسه با تجربی هست.خودتون بهتر میدونید که برای پزشکی یا دارو تهران تو تجربی باید زیر200بود ولی ریاضی تا1000منطقه1 هم توی دانشگاه های تهران قبول میشه شد.یه دلیلش هم اینه که تعداد دانشگاه های فنی هم تو تهران بیشتره.


اینم از سیاست کشوره دیگه

----------


## Ali.psy

تو انسانی هم قبولی سخته حقوق دانشگاه تهران وشهید بهشتی زیر100 میخواد حتی روانشناسی.

----------


## soheilp

انصافا قبولی تو تجربی وانسانی خیلی سخته .

----------


## Ali.psy

> انصافا قبولی تو تجربی وانسانی خیلی سخته .


تجربی چرا ولی  انسانی نسبت به درساش زحمت بکشی میتونی نتیجه عالی بگیری

----------


## SNIPER

> انصافا قبولی تو تجربی وانسانی خیلی سخته .


تجربی 99% کسایی که تلاش میکنن دنبال سه تا رشته هستن. ولی انسانی رشته های خوب بیشتر داره  حقوق+روانشناسی+حسابداری+مد  ریت ها +علوم تربیتی رشته های خوب هستن ظرفیتشون بالاتره.
شما اگه کتابخونه درس خونده باشین از هر 10تا کنکوری 7-8 تاشون تجربی هستن. من خیلی کم از رشته های دیگه میبینم تو کتابخونه ها.

----------

